# Donor information on birth certificates



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

For those who have been concerned about the possibility of donor information routinely being put on children's birth certificates, here is good news.

On 8th October the Government issued a statement in response to recommendations made by the Joint Parliamentary Scrutiny Committee regarding the changes to the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Act. The major headline is that the HFEA will now not be merged with the Human Tissue Authority to form a body to be known as RATE. This is generally good news, allowing the HFEA to remain solely focused on issues to do with assisted conception and research concerning the use of human eggs and sperm.

On the question of putting donor information on birth certificates, the Government was not convinced by the arguments put by the Committee. The following is a quote from their response -

"The Government's position to date is that it is preferable that parents are educated about the benefits of telling children that they were donor-conceived rather than forcing the issue through the annotation of birth certificates.
However, this is a sensitive area and the Government recognises the Committee's concern, as well as the importance of allowing donor-conceived people access to information about their genetic background. We believe that the issues need to be considered carefully, including constructive dialogue with stakeholders, and we will keep the matter under review." See page 23 of the statement for both the recommendation and full response.

http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Publicationsandstatistics/Publications/PublicationsPolicyAndGuidance/dh_079127
Best wishes
Olivia

/links


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Dear All
The Human Tissues and Embryos Bill was announced in the Queen's Speech today (6.11.07).  It will be introduced in the House of Commons during this coming Parliamentary session.  Those concerned about donor information appearing on birth certificates should know that DC Network has already been told that amendments proposing annotation of birth certificates will be put forward.  Those who believe this is not in the best interests of children should be prepared to make their thoughts and feelings known.  Watch this space and www.dcnetwork.org
Best wishes
Olivia

/links


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Dear All
See this article in Daily Mail of 11th December re proposal made in the Lords last night to put a symbol on the birth certificate of donor conceived children.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=500989&in_page_id=1770

Let Baroness Barker and Earl Howe know how you feel about this. See post in Donor Sperm/Eggs section for links and email addresses.
Olivia

/links


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

For the latest information on the move to try an annotate birth certificates see my post under
'Twins parted at birth marry'
Olivia


----------

